

The Land of No RF - classicsnoot
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32758042

======
jqm
I just tried to submit this only to find out it had already been submitted.
Interesting article.

~~~
classicsnoot
Agreed. I guess HN in general does not share our sentiment, though NPR did the
same story in 2013.

